# Does your pigeon try to peck you to death?



## watergirl (May 6, 2011)

Hi, I have a 9 month old pigeon, male, who has been with me about 12 weeks recovering from a head injury. Went to release him last week, but I think now we need to practice being around the new flock a bit more before he goes.

I haven't tamed him, but when I go to feed and talk to him, he comes over by me. If I poke my finger in his coop he tries to peck it to death. When I go in the coop to get him up or put him to bed (large dog crate inside coop - we are afraid of intruders into the coop), he seems happy but still tries to peck me to death. This is a new behavior for him. He is a good fighter (wing slapping) and his pecks now actually hurt so I think he can fend off getting beat up by bigger pigeons (he is small.)

Is this normal? Advice?


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like a normal male bird lol I know I couldnt let my Grandma feed my inside bird because he would peck her and tear her skin open..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup sounds like he is coming into adulthood.. male can be agressive when they are looking for a mate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is definitely a male and will defend his territory-which is the coop-he thinks he owns it, so he will fight to protect it.

IF you give him a room....or the whole house to live in he will adapt (thinking he own the whole house) and constantly peck at your heals or feet unless he becomes bonded to you and falls in love with you.


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea is he falls in love with you, be ware of the "humping" LOL I had a bird that would hump this teddy bear like it was going out of style


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pookie! said:


> Yea is he falls in love with you, be ware of the "humping" LOL I had a bird that would hump this teddy bear like it was going out of style


 ...that is why some male pigeons have stuffed toy birds....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen this very recently too, between a male pigeon and his new mate, who was a girl I nursed back to health and released. He pecks her a lot when he wants to mate with her. Your guy must be ready for finding a girl....


----------



## watergirl (May 6, 2011)

OMG, that is hilarious! He's a good bird, I'd better hurry up and get him acclimated to that gigantic fat flock he's going into so he can find a girlfriend! He's going to miss his stuffed Panda Bear!!!! So THAT'S what's going on in the dog kennel!!!! lol.

Actually, first I'm going to try to find the person who flies a flock twice a day around here and see if they want him. Likelihood in your opinion of that happening? They all look like him, just normal pigeoney irridescent gorgeousness. Gray and white. Really nice to watch them against the hills in the valley shaft of sunlight in the evenings. In my opinion, that would be IDEAL for him!

Northern East Bay in El Sobrante, California near Berkeley if anyone just happens to know the person.


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

even though my male pomeranian pouter has a mate is will still peck the life our of you. He has drawn blood from me before


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I have one male that routinely draws blood... and he IS in love with me! He loves nothing more than to gnaw me half to death.


----------

